# K.Loud by Boost Vaping Lab



## kimbo (29/12/14)




----------



## hands (29/12/14)

very interesting design.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (29/12/14)

Very interesting indeed


----------



## VandaL (29/12/14)

very cool indeed, That airflow is a deal breaker though. If it had dual 2.5mm's on the outside and in the tank section this would be a massive winner.


----------

